# Do brantii have hayline edges on tail?



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was at lfs today, and they had what i believe to be brantii marked as golds. What i did notice that i dunno if brantii have hatline edging on the tails. The only other guess is maculatus


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they dont have a hyline edge, their anal fin looks like its singed on the edges, they are also not straight.. if anything they have a little white on the tip of their fins but its not a clear edge. Its highly unlikely that they would be labeled as golds, as they would be coming into the store with piraya, although they have mistakenly turned up, its normally just a single specimen.

This is what their finange looks like.. take note of the curvy dorsal fin and the forward caudal fin which bisects the 3rd ray of the dorsal.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> forward caudal fin which bisects the 3rd ray of the dorsal.


 What?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > forward caudal fin which bisects the 3rd ray of the dorsal.
> ...


 I think whats he's trying to say is the 3rd ray of the top fin and 1st ray of the bottom fin basically line up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Another problem is that they are all together, about 7 of them. And their fins are pretty banged up. They doo look like the pick bdking posted, But what little tail that was almost full length in area's in the tail fin had a hyline edge (Dunno if i am spelling that right) Is when it is healing that it could lack color? Or no? They could be mac's though


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yes.. lol thats what i meant to say. the intersection normally seems to occur on the 3rd to the 5th ray. Frank pointed out that my second brandtii is probably a vario-type which has a different shape to the dorsal fin and with the intersection in the later rays of the dorsal fin.

There is NO hyline edege on brandtii fins, plus they dont arent yellow colored, sometimes they show up that way in photos but they are either silver or bronze(24k gold) and have very stangely colored fins (bright red, pink, yellow, green, bronze, orange).


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, I understand now. Have to look at them again, Most likely macs though. That would be a deal though, 24.99 for a 5 inch brantii







sh*t i would try to shoel them if that was the case.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

If i was you i buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> sh*t i would try to shoel them if that was the case.










good luck.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont see why they couldnt be shoaled.. but the tank size would have to be a 240 or up, less chance of losing one... and they are to expensive to be experimenting with.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

oburi said:


> > sh*t i would try to shoel them if that was the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with bdking, They said that golds coulden't be shoeled at first. George had 4 or 5, 12+ rhoms in a tank for over 3 weeks and no major fights or deaths.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think rohms are a little bit of a different story, considering they have an enormous max size compared to fish like brandtii, geryii, spilos which get 10 inches max


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i guess it would have to be a huge tank, and even then no gaurantees. i have heard that S.Brandtii are super aggressive. How come i havent heard of anyone experimenting with a shoal of brandtii?

Oburi


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well i had planned on it, but for right now anyway, im getting into some other fish other then piranha. I payed alot money for my two adults, and losing a $300 dollar fish is not an option


----------

